# شهر كيهك..!!!



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمه...

طبعا كلنا عارفين شهر كيهك قرب والشهر دة بيكون مميز 





اقتراحى كل قسم فى المنتدى يهتم بالشهر دة على حسب تخصصه
بمعنى قسم مخدع الصلاة يرتب تسبحة كيهك ماهى و ما هو ترتيبها وهكذا...ولو يكون فى تسبحة مشاهدة أون لاين يبقى حلو ...
قسم الاسرة المسيحية يهتم بكيفية تعليم ابنائهم التسبحة وتعليم الاباء ازاى يشجعوا اولادهم للسهر الروحى ..
قسم الشبابيات يهتم بمناقشة ليه فى بعض الشباب مش بتحضر تسبحة كيهك .
قسم المرشدالروحى يهتم بتوضيح روحانية صلاة كيهك .
وقسم القديسين يهتم باكبر معجزات لام النور حدثت خلال شهر كيهك.
وهكذا ......
يارب الاقتراح اذا عجبكم نشوف مشاركاتكم 
بركة أم النور و تسبحة كيهك تكون معاكم
آمين
*​


----------



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*اقتراح جميل جداااا
هذا الشهر مخصص لتكريم دائمه البتوليه سيدتنا مريم العذراء
كل سنه وانتو طيبين
بركه شفاعتك يا امي العدرا تكون مع ولادك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *اقتراح جميل جداااا
> هذا الشهر مخصص لتكريم دائمه البتوليه سيدتنا مريم العذراء
> كل سنه وانتو طيبين
> بركه شفاعتك يا امي العدرا تكون مع ولادك*​


*بالفعل يا أمى دة الشهر المريمى 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
ومبسوط كتير لان الاقتراح عجب حضرتك
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## oesi no (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*هو احنا فى قسم الترانيم بنحضر شويه حاجات جميلة جدا للست العدرا هنحطها فى موضوع متثبت علشان الكل ياخد بركة 
اقتراح جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *هو احنا فى قسم الترانيم بنحضر شويه حاجات جميلة جدا للست العدرا هنحطها فى موضوع متثبت علشان الكل ياخد بركة
> اقتراح جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك
> *​


*راااااااااااااااااااااائع أستاذى...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
مبسوط كتير علشان الاقتراح عجبكم
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام ونعمه*


----------

